# Cats in a Motorhome



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

No-one has mentioned this possibility yet  
Last year I showed a cat as well as the dogs and on one occasion I did both 8O. As long as they normally live together in harmony there is no trouble. 8) As far as the cat was concerned, she travelled in a normal cat carrier until we were on site, then she was let loose. Her favourite position in the evenings was in the cab on one of the seats, watching everything going on. In the mornings she was nowhere to be found, then would leap out from some nook or cranny that she had found on night patrol. 8O When I left her loose in the van while I went to show the dog, she would settle on the rear bunk where she could also see out of a window.  
The Dutch often have a cat on board their boats (and most Dutch people have a boat) which is about the same room as a motorhome.

Gill


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: was it a tigger a tiger or house cat?


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

She was (I say "was" because she was killed in January)  a very sweet natured young cat who was used to living in a house so I guess she was a house cat - and occasional motorhome cat. 8) 
I have just had a litter from her mother and hope to be on the road again with one of the kittens in the autumn.  
That should be fun 8O 

Gill


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

you will have fun with the curtains then.    
Eddie


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Hmmmmm :? 
And the upholstery - I think it might find itself spending more time in it's basket :roll: 


Gill


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Couldn't have cats with my dogs, Gill. They regard tham as food items!!!

Cosmo qualified on Saturday :cheers: - I didn't come to find you - went to look at the puppies instead - I'm sure you understand that one! They were lovely - little grey squeaky moles.
Andrea.


----------

